# Windows 10 Sound Problem nach Herbst Update Knacken im Sound!



## Zunex (5. November 2017)

Hallo,

Vor ein par Tagen war das Herbst Creator Update verfügbar habe mir dabei nichts gedacht und gleich Installiert.

Jetzt habe ich Knacken im Sound egal ob bei Spielen, Videos bei youtube, Musik usw

Habe den Realtek Treiber neu Installiert hat nichts gebracht!

Mein Board ist ein MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
der Realtek Treiber ist der von der MSI Seite die gerade irgendwie Down ist... der komplette Name des Treibers ist (Realtek Nahimic Audio  6.0.8.8264) ganz normaler HD Realtek Audio Manager mit MSI Branding halt.

Meine Windows 10 Build ist Version 1709 (Build 16299.19)

Habt ihr irgendwelche Lösungen dafür? Komisch hatte genau das selbe Problem damals mit dem Anniversary Update jetzt wieder mit dem Aktuellsten Creator Update.... liegt Definitiv an Win10 und nicht an meine Komponenten.


----------



## nikon87 (6. November 2017)

Und was hast du "damals" nach dem Anniversary gemacht damit es wieder funktioniert hat? Die Stecker sind noch fest im Anschluss? Ist das Knacken auch auf allen Ausgabegeräten vorhanden (falls du das getestet hast)?


----------



## Zunex (6. November 2017)

Also ich dachte das Kabel hat vielleicht ein weg, heute kam ein 3m gesleevtes Kabel was ich Bestellt hatte, die Quali ist zwar besser geworden auch vom Sound her das Knacken ist jedoch immer noch da.... ich glaube damals hat es einfach geholfen den Realtek Treiber zu Aktualisieren aber, es gibt keinen neueren.


Edit:

Hab jetzt ein Bios Update gemacht also bis jetzt ist das Knacken weg, falls da wieder irgendwas ist Melde ich mich.


----------



## Zunex (7. November 2017)

Nope ist wieder da trotz Bios Update und neuem Kabel, mit einem anderen Kopfhörer das selbe, und über die Lautsprecher meines Monitors auch. Realtek hatte ich auch neu Installiert. 

Hätte ich bloß nicht dieses neue Scheiß Update Installiert.


----------



## nikon87 (7. November 2017)

Dann mach nen Restore...wäre zumindest auch eine Möglichkeit.
Ist das Knacken an allen Ausgängen vorhanden? Wenn du denn mehrere Ausgänge (normalerweise Board und Gehäuse) hast...weiß ich ja nicht.

Hab das MSI Z270I Gaming Pro Carbon und keinerlei Probleme mit dem Sound auch nicht seit dem Update (gleicher Soundchip)...allerdings hab ich auch nicht den aktuellsten Treiber installiert...meine ich. Bin aber aktuell auf Arbeit und kann das nicht prüfen. Nur am Update kann es aber definitiv nicht liegen...


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. November 2017)

die Bitrate auf 24-Bit/44100Hz oder 24-Bit/192000Hz  mal geändert?
Da gibt es doch auch so eine Rauschunterdrückung im menü bringt das was?
Win10 Der Sound kratzt - Aber warum? - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Zunex (7. November 2017)

Alles schon Ausprobiert hatte die Bitrate wie du angegeben hattest schon mehrmals geändert ohne Erfolg. Hatte die Kopfhörer oder allgemein den Ausgang auch mehrmals neu Konfiguriert ohne Erfolg. 

Das Problem ist immer nach einem Kaltstart des PC wenn ich den PC einmal Neustarte ist das Problem weg. Deswegen dachte ich auch das es nach dem Bios Update weg ist. Wenn der PC also Komplett aus ist und ich den PC starte ist das Problem wieder da, wenn ich dann auf Neustarten Klicke ist es weg. Das Problem ist wie gesagt da seid dem ich das Update drauf gemacht habe.

So und nach Bios Update, Realtek neue Installation, und Chipsatz neu Installation fällt mir so langsam nichts mehr ein außer auf neue Treiber von Realtek zu warten oder auf einen Fix von Microsoft selbst. 

Und Google Spuckt da sehr viel aus mit Knistern im Sound vor allem Win10 64 Bit.


----------



## Zunex (7. November 2017)

Also....

Habe den Nahimic Realtek Treiber Komplett Deinstalliert und den Realtek Treiber von der Realtek Seite genommen (R2.82) der Funktioniert einwandfrei kein Knistern/Knacken mehr im Sound, auch nach einem Kaltstart.

Was mich stört ist das ich kein Manager mehr habe, Realtek bietet lediglich die Codecs an. 

Aber ja der Fehler liegt mal wieder an den Angebotenen Treiber von MSI selbst obwohl dieser sogar 3 Monate Neuer ist als der R2.82 von der Realtek Seite.


----------



## nikon87 (7. November 2017)

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Ich habe bei mir den 6.0.1.8228 am laufen...keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## Zunex (8. November 2017)

Könntest du die Version Uploaden? Finde ich im Netz nicht vor allem die Nahimic Version nicht.

Editiert:
Obwohl hat sich geklärt gibt eine neue Nahimic Version die ist von Heute  wenn die nicht funzt weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter die neue Version ist 6.0.1.8273

Editiert 2: 

Wer hätte das gedacht die neue Version die heute erschienen ist Funktioniert einwandfrei vielleicht hat es was gebracht den Support von MSI anzuschreiben auch nach einem Kaltstart alles in Ordnung.
Kann nur jedem empfehlen nach dem Herbst Creators Update für alle wichtigen Treiber ein Reinstall zu machen damit die Registry Einträge richtig gesetzt werden. Hatte auch par NetFramework Fehler in der Registry und deswegen z.B in Forza Horizon 3 Online Probleme bis ich alle NetFramework Versionen die Reparatur Ausgeführt habe.


----------



## nikon87 (8. November 2017)

Ich müsste den Treiber noch bei mir auf der Sicherungsplatte liegen haben, ja.
Kann ich dann gerne heute Abend mal schauen nach der Arbeit wenn es mit dem neuen nicht klappt bei dir.

Edit: Das mit deren Versionsnummern ist auch so ne Sache oder? Gestern war für dein Board ja noch der Treiber mit Versionsnummer 6.0.8.8264 vom (ich meine) 30.09. drin. Heute ist der von dir genannte 6.0.1.8273 als aktuellster Treiber genannt mit Datum von heute. Aus meiner Sicht ist 6.0.8 aber höher/neuer als 6.0.1? Muss man wahrscheinlich nicht verstehen...


----------



## Zunex (8. November 2017)

Achte mal darauf ich hab mein letztes Kommentar 2 mal Editiert das ganze hat sich geklärt MSI hat heute eine neue Version gebracht die einwandfrei Funktioniert!

Editiert: 
Nein das stimmt schon

Vorher war 6.0.1.8264 drin jetzt ist es 6.0.1.8273 ich weiß gerade nicht wie du auf 6.0.8 kommst.


----------



## nikon87 (8. November 2017)

Dann hab ich mich da gestern wohl verkuckt...ich meine die Version war dort mit 6.0.8... angegeben. So wie du es in deinem Ausgangspost auch geschrieben hattest.
Aber ok...wenn es jetzt wieder funktioniert ist ja alles gut. Dann wünsch ich wieder viel Spaß beim Mukke hören.


----------



## Zunex (8. November 2017)

Das weiß ich aber auch nur deshalb weil, ich beide Treiber Entpackt auf meinem Datenträger habe. Ja also beim nächsten größeren Update lasse ich mir damit wirklich Zeit, anscheinend bringt jedes größere Update haufenweise Bugs mit sich die es vorher auch schon gab bei dem Anniversary Update usw, man könnte also meinen die Lernen daraus aber machen genau die gleichen Fehler wieder.


----------



## OField (17. November 2017)

Habe die selbe Symptomatik, auch das gleiche Mainboard. Allerdings hat der aktuellste Treiber keine Abhilfe geschaffen.


----------



## richdrew (20. November 2017)

hallo

hat schon jemand eine lösung? habe das selbe problem, mit dem knacken im sound. ( gigabyte mainboard )

mfg


----------



## TomiH (15. Dezember 2017)

Ebenfalls hallo zusammen

Gibt es inzwischen schon eine Lösung? Das Knacksen macht mich echt noch verrückt. Seit dem FCU knackst es auch z.B. bei den Systemsounds (also wenn eine Mailbenachrichtigung reinkommt) Spotify hören macht so einfach keinen Spaß.
Nun habe ich sogar schon ein neues Mainboard + CPU (kleines vorweihnachtliches Geschenk ) und das Knacksen ist geblieben.
Habe auch den Realtek - Treiber und schon alles an Tipps ausprobiert. Keine Besserung. Lediglich ein Neustart behebt das Problem kurzfristig. 
Hoffentlich kommt da bald mal ein Update von wem auch immer (Microsoft, Nvidia, Asus (mein neues MB), Realtek ...

Sollte jemand eine Lösung haben, bitte bitte melden! Danke und schöne Feiertage schon mal


----------



## HITFM (6. Januar 2019)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin der Techniker eines Rundfunksenders (www,89hitfm.eu).
Das Knacksen im Audio kommt nicht vom Audiodriver, sondern von der neuen Synchronisationsart, die Windows 10 selbst, bei einigen Festplatten wie zum Beispiel der Seagate - Platten, benötigt und veranlasst. Jede Festplatte muss sich immer wieder synchronisieren, dass war schon immer so. Manche Controler machen das in den Pausen, in denen nicht auf Daten zugegriffen wird, andere machen es gleichzeitig. Windows 10 veranlasst die Controller von Seagate Festplatten neuerdings auch dann zur Synchronisation, wenn gleichzeit auf die Daten (Audio) zugegriffen wird. Normalerweise kein Problem und unbemerkt. Im Audio jedoch HÖRBAR durch das Knacksen. Genau das ist der Grund des Knackens im Audio. Es passiert, wenn sich der Festplattenkopf mit den Daten snychronisiert WÄHREND des Datenzugriffs, also während der Aufnahme oder der Wiedergabe von Audiodaten. Wer also dieses Knacksen plötzlich bei Wiedergabe oder Aufnahme von Audio und/oder Videoaufnahmen bemerkt, der sollte (muss) sich eine andere Festplatte besorgen. LEIDER..! Klont einfach die alte auf eine neue. Besonders ungeeignet sind leider neuerdings die Seagate Festplatten für Windows 10. Entweder die Hersteller reagieren, oder Seagate hat ein echtes Problem, zumindest was Studios und Gamer usw angeht. Beste Grüße zum neuen Jahr, Peter Pelunka


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (31. Januar 2019)

Gleiches Problem beim MSI Z370 Gaming M5... sehr nervig. An der Festplatte sollte es bei mir nicht liegen hab nur ne 1TB SSD drinnen. Jemand bisher ne Lösung gefunden?


----------



## TheSenior (16. November 2019)

HITFM schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin der Techniker eines Rundfunksenders (www,89hitfm.eu).
> Das Knacksen im Audio kommt nicht vom Audiodriver, sondern von der neuen Synchronisationsart, die Windows 10 selbst, bei einigen Festplatten wie zum Beispiel der Seagate - Platten, benötigt und veranlasst. Jede Festplatte muss sich immer wieder synchronisieren, dass war schon immer so. Manche Controler machen das in den Pausen, in denen nicht auf Daten zugegriffen wird, andere machen es gleichzeitig. Windows 10 veranlasst die Controller von Seagate Festplatten neuerdings auch dann zur Synchronisation, wenn gleichzeit auf die Daten (Audio) zugegriffen wird. Normalerweise kein Problem und unbemerkt. Im Audio jedoch HÖRBAR durch das Knacksen. Genau das ist der Grund des Knackens im Audio. Es passiert, wenn sich der Festplattenkopf mit den Daten snychronisiert WÄHREND des Datenzugriffs, also während der Aufnahme oder der Wiedergabe von Audiodaten. Wer also dieses Knacksen plötzlich bei Wiedergabe oder Aufnahme von Audio und/oder Videoaufnahmen bemerkt, der sollte (muss) sich eine andere Festplatte besorgen. LEIDER..! Klont einfach die alte auf eine neue. Besonders ungeeignet sind leider neuerdings die Seagate Festplatten für Windows 10. Entweder die Hersteller reagieren, oder Seagate hat ein echtes Problem, zumindest was Studios und Gamer usw angeht. Beste Grüße zum neuen Jahr, Peter Pelunka




Sorry aber selten so einen quatsch gehört, musste schon fast laut lachen^^.


----------



## TheSenior (16. November 2019)

@HITFM  
Sorry aber selten so einen quatsch gehört, musste schon fast laut lachen^^.


----------



## Snoopy1674 (7. Mai 2020)

Ich denke es liegt am Windows 10 Update 1909. Suche schon seid einigen Monaten nach einer Lösung - ohne Erfolg.
Habe mal Linux getestet als Versuch und das knacken war weg. Vor einigen Tagen Windows 10 Version 1803 installiert ohne Herstellertreiber nur den Treiber für Creative XG1 und Windows vom Internet getrennt um Updates zu vermeiden und auch hier kein knacken im Sound. So bald Windows seine Updates macht kommt es sofort zu knacken im Sound bzw. Soundlags.
Hatte vor einigen Wochen mal einen kurzen Lichtblick in dem ich den Treiber für die Realtek OnBoard Netzwerkkarte als Originaltreiber von HP genommen habe und auch da war das knacken weg. Aber nach den weiteren Windows Updates war alles wieder im Eimer. Wäre schön wenn jemand raus findet welches Windows Update den Sch&#8230;. verursacht.
Übrigens habe ich sämtliche Lösungsvorschläge auch aus anderen Foren probiert hat alles nicht geholfen.


----------

